

Pragmatic, practical font sizing in CSS - csswizardry
http://csswizardry.com/2012/02/pragmatic-practical-font-sizing-in-css/

======
aniketpant
I wonder why people don't discuss posts on CSS but I am surely going to.

I am totally in for the alpha notations as I feel more comfortable with it.
Plus its semantic.

~~~
csswizardry
Classes are neither semantic or insemantic, merely sensible or insensible.

Realising that classes aren't subject to the same semantics as elements is a
massive breakthrough for a front-end developer to make IMO.

These classes aren't 'semantic' because no classes are; semantics in the
front-end development sense is when something (i.e. a machine) can glean
meaning from something. No machines (browsers, search bots, assistive
technologies etc) actually interpret classes, they merely match them. The only
thing that gleans meaning from a class is a human, so you should write classes
for people.

Thus, in a roundabout way, no classes are semantic, so we need to stop
worrying about that.

Cheers for the comment!

~~~
aniketpant
You are very correct when you say that but I have been opposed a lot of times
for trying to use classes like .small, .medium and .big for font sizes.

I understand that they take the meaning away from standard elements but I feel
that classes give more meaning to an element.

p.small and p.big are all the way more logical than styling them according to
the container that encloses them.

~~~
csswizardry
> but I feel that classes give more meaning to an element

But they don't. Classes (and IDs) have nothing at all to do with semantics or
meaning.

You can use whichever notation you wish (.big, .small, .alpha, .giga etc), I
state as much at the end of the article, just remember that classes do not add
meaning to (or subtract meaning from) an element :)

H

~~~
aniketpant
So classes mean only one thing to us. They are used "just for styling". We use
them only for our convenience and that's it.

Pretty cool then :)

